# Tablet/phone combos?



## dcnewber (Nov 6, 2015)

I'm getting a tablet as my Black Friday/early XMas gift from a family member this year, and I'd like to use it for Uber if possible. I find the amount of clicking around you have to do to make calls/text very frustrating and would like to have the phone free for phone calls (and maybe for playing music) and use the tablet to run the app. 

I'm pretty sure I'd like to get a Samsung Galaxy tablet, and I figured I could use my phone's WiFi hotspot to get wifi on my tablet (rather than paying $10/month to add the tablet to my Verizon mobile plan). Will this be acceptable for the Uber app? Or do I need to have the tablet running its own data connection?

If I'm stopped and waiting for a ping, will the Partner app run well in the background on the tablet (should I decide to go online or watch Netflix) or should I just stick to surfing the Web on my phone and letting the app run on the tablet? 

Finally, what size would be the best? I figured if I use a CD slot holder, I could do a 10 inch (which would be preferable when its being used for personal whathaveyou), but would that be overkill on the dash of a Honda Civic?


----------



## Steve B. (Sep 22, 2015)

Sometimes I use my 7" tablet to run the app while my phone charges and is used as a wifi hotspot for the tablet..... I do not like using the tablet at all!!!

Its way to big for one hand holding it and its very hard to click on the map to zoom in or out while driving.... I have given it many tries but prefer my 5.5" cell greatly over the tablet and I do not have the best eyes in the world

Ease of use my man, think ease of use!


----------



## dcnewber (Nov 6, 2015)

Steve B. said:


> Sometimes I use my 7" tablet to run the app while my phone charges and is used as a wifi hotspot for the tablet..... I do not like using the tablet at all!!!
> 
> Its way to big for one hand holding it and its very hard to click on the map to zoom in or out while driving.... I have given it many tries but prefer my 5.5" cell greatly over the tablet and I do not have the best eyes in the world
> 
> Ease of use my man, think ease of use!


I'd be using a holder so I wouldn't be holding it in my hands. I don't hold my phone in my hand while I'm driving either. My main concern is going to be whether or not a wifi-only tablet (as opposed to one with LTE capabilities) will be capable on running the Partner app.

All in all, if it turns out that I don't like the tablet for Ubering, then it isn't really a loss. I'm going to be doing a bunch of traveling next year and want to get a tablet with expandable storage so I can take along movies and books without relying on Wifi. Using it for Uber would just be a perk in my eyes.


----------



## GrandpaD (Jul 29, 2015)

I use a combo on occasion. Mine's a Samsung 8", which is the right size. I run Lyft on my phone & Uber on the tablet. 
A couple of negatives - 
If you need to call/text a pax you can't do it from the tablet. (on Android, I use MightyText, which allows texting but not calls.). 
Hearing navigation might be an issue. I guess you could use a Bluetooth headset or a single ear hard-wire for that.

I use a magnetic vent mount for the tablet, so it's easy to use and see. My phone is on a standard dash mount.


----------



## dcnewber (Nov 6, 2015)

Well, I've stopped contacting pax. So that's not a problem for me haha. I've seen in other threads that if they call or text you, it will go to your phone still, is that correct?

I'm considering the 10", just because I have a 5.5 inch phone so I don't want something that's just a bigger version of my (admittedly bloated) phone. Do you think 10" would be visual overkill?


----------



## GrandpaD (Jul 29, 2015)

Yes, calls/texts still come thru the phone.

My phone is 6" but the 8" tablet seems so much bigger. But the tablet is closer than my phone. I guess it depends where you're planning to place your tablet. Maybe pull up the tablet specs for total size and cut a piece of cardboard and move it around your "cockpit" to see if it'll fit or be too cumbersome.


----------



## Uberduberdoo (Oct 22, 2015)

dcnewber said:


> I'm getting a tablet as my Black Friday/early XMas gift from a family member this year, and I'd like to use it for Uber if possible. I find the amount of clicking around you have to do to make calls/text very frustrating and would like to have the phone free for phone calls (and maybe for playing music) and use the tablet to run the app.
> 
> I'm pretty sure I'd like to get a Samsung Galaxy tablet, and I figured I could use my phone's WiFi hotspot to get wifi on my tablet (rather than paying $10/month to add the tablet to my Verizon mobile plan). Will this be acceptable for the Uber app? Or do I need to have the tablet running its own data connection?
> 
> ...


I have galaxy tab 4 10.1 in a honda civic with a windshield mount that extends out past the dash; (Arkon large tablet long arm windshield suction mount) works great using phones hotspot. i found if you were to open netflix or similar the uber app shuts down. It seems uber needs to be upfront. I can sleep the screen to save battery and if a ping comes i get one beep, i quickly open the screen to accept but in some cases an error is born. keeping the screen awake is best and to save battery, dim it down.
im able to text and call the pax from the phone with no issues with the tablet connection. i have live tv apps, news, etc. so for a long ride, i can use the phone to navigate and run uber while watching the news or whatever. honestly it doesnt come into play while riding but more so when there is a downtime waiting for a ping. the big screen is impressive and far easier to work with than the phone galaxy S4. accompanied with a Bluetooth earpiece, allowing the spoken nav directions not to be blaring outloud. with lots of turns and such, it can get annoying to the pax. get the "set orientation app" to force uber to be in the landscape mode...So many things you can do, its a sweet setup for sure. take a look -------------------------------------------> http://puu.sh/lnh8Z/52b0f5fa73.jpg --------> http://puu.sh/lnhbK/173d3cb875.jpg


----------



## Uberduberdoo (Oct 22, 2015)

also, you can text and call from the tablet over wifi but only with the hangouts sms and hangouts dialer and a google phone number thats free through google voice


----------



## Skinny1 (Sep 24, 2015)

IPad mini 4, I got tired tethering so tmobile has a 5gb for $10 over 5 months. 
Its down due to account issues so I was glad to see my unlimited SIM from Verizon phone works just fine in the tablet also.
Either way I like the tablet its quick.


----------



## Uberduberdoo (Oct 22, 2015)

Once you go tablet, you'll never go back


----------



## DaDris09 (Apr 6, 2015)

I use iPad with data plan. Makes driving so much easier especially in tricky streets. I have wireless headset to listen to directions.

Just Velcro tablet to dash and boom.


----------



## dcnewber (Nov 6, 2015)

ubreduberdoo said:


> I have galaxy tab 4 10.1 in a honda civic with a windshield mount that extends out past the dash; (Arkon large tablet long arm windshield suction mount) works great using phones hotspot. i found if you were to open netflix or similar the uber app shuts down. It seems uber needs to be upfront. I can sleep the screen to save battery and if a ping comes i get one beep, i quickly open the screen to accept but in some cases an error is born. keeping the screen awake is best and to save battery, dim it down.
> im able to text and call the pax from the phone with no issues with the tablet connection. i have live tv apps, news, etc. so for a long ride, i can use the phone to navigate and run uber while watching the news or whatever. honestly it doesnt come into play while riding but more so when there is a downtime waiting for a ping. the big screen is impressive and far easier to work with than the phone galaxy S4. accompanied with a Bluetooth earpiece, allowing the spoken nav directions not to be blaring outloud. with lots of turns and such, it can get annoying to the pax. get the "set orientation app" to force uber to be in the landscape mode...So many things you can do, its a sweet setup for sure. take a look -------------------------------------------> http://puu.sh/lnh8Z/52b0f5fa73.jpg --------> http://puu.sh/lnhbK/173d3cb875.jpg


I'll have to see if I can track one of those down. I've decided to get a Samsung Galaxy Tab S 10.5, so I'll need something sturdy. Did it come with that pool noodle-type padding thing or did you whip that up yourself?

I'm kind of excited to see if the multitasking capability will let me open Uber in a minimized window and Netflix in a separate window. I can watch my shows while I'm parked and close it out when I get a ride. If not, I'll manage without.

I'll probably get a power inverter too so I can keep the tablet and my phone plugged in and charging while I'm driving. I'm going to be getting a WiFi only model, so I'll only be able to do tethering from my phone, but if I get tired of it I'll just stop using the tablet (or drop $100 on a Nexus 7 if I get spoiled by having a tablet in the car).


----------



## Uberduberdoo (Oct 22, 2015)

dcnewber said:


> I'll have to see if I can track one of those down. I've decided to get a Samsung Galaxy Tab S 10.5, so I'll need something sturdy. Did it come with that pool noodle-type padding thing or did you whip that up yourself?
> 
> I'm kind of excited to see if the multitasking capability will let me open Uber in a minimized window and Netflix in a separate window. I can watch my shows while I'm parked and close it out when I get a ride. If not, I'll manage without.
> 
> I'll probably get a power inverter too so I can keep the tablet and my phone plugged in and charging while I'm driving. I'm going to be getting a WiFi only model, so I'll only be able to do tethering from my phone, but if I get tired of it I'll just stop using the tablet (or drop $100 on a Nexus 7 if I get spoiled by having a tablet in the car).


That's my addition, the padding. The design of the mount calls for the resting on the dash, I added the padding for slight elevation off the dashboard radio controls and such. The mount will accommodate larger tablets so a 10.5 will have no issues


----------



## tmwes (Sep 17, 2015)

dcnewber said:


> I'll probably get a power inverter too so I can keep the tablet and my phone plugged in and charging while I'm driving. I'm going to be getting a WiFi only model, so I'll only be able to do tethering from my phone, but if I get tired of it I'll just stop using the tablet (or drop $100 on a Nexus 7 if I get spoiled by having a tablet in the car).


I have a 1st gen Nexus 7 that I was going to try; I just discovered I can't install the Partner app from the Play store. Going to try sideloading it and see if it works. I don't know if I'll actually use it; my regular phone is a Nexus 6 and really not that much smaller.


----------



## dcnewber (Nov 6, 2015)

tmwes said:


> I have a 1st gen Nexus 7 that I was going to try; I just discovered I can't install the Partner app from the Play store. Going to try sideloading it and see if it works. I don't know if I'll actually use it; my regular phone is a Nexus 6 and really not that much smaller.


Let know if it does, I won't bother with it otherwise!



ubreduberdoo said:


> That's my addition, the padding. The design of the mount calls for the resting on the dash, I added the padding for slight elevation off the dashboard radio controls and such. The mount will accommodate larger tablets so a 10.5 will have no issues


I'll probably end up doing something similar then, if only to minimize chaffing on the dash.


----------



## tmwes (Sep 17, 2015)

I was able to sideload it; I found the apk online and it seems to work...I won't be driving until Friday or Saturday so I won't know from an operational standpoint until then.

I have a Ram X mount for my Nexus 6, and the Nexus 7 will fit in it as well.


----------



## tmwes (Sep 17, 2015)

Also for the record; an hour ago I got an email from Uber that I was getting the new partner app, which downloaded and installed on my phone. After I got it, I opened the app on the tablet and it also is updated (even though I downloaded nothing new to the tablet)


----------



## UberBeard (Oct 6, 2015)

I have an iPhone 6 and a Sony Xperia z2 tablet. The tablet is used for the rider app and music so that the driver app can do its thing on my phone and not kill Spotify. 

Tablet is on a floor mounted arm that sits comfortably above pax leg if they decide to sit shotgun. I let pax control music from it and have the ability to move the tablet closer to backseat pax so I don't have to have any bullish aux wires. I end up getting some pretty epic playlists added as well. 

Phone is on magnet vent mount which I love, but it needs more stability. I'm debating getting an additional thin magnetic sheet that can be adhered to the mount


----------



## UberBeard (Oct 6, 2015)

I


tmwes said:


> Also for the record; an hour ago I got an email from Uber that I was getting the new partner app, which downloaded and installed on my phone. After I got it, I opened the app on the tablet and it also is updated (even though I downloaded nothing new to the tablet)


I got the email. Got an update. Not the new app though.


----------



## LyftMurph (May 19, 2015)

Make sure your on 5.1.1 for the 2012 nexus 7, or flash it to cyanogenmod 12.1


----------



## dcnewber (Nov 6, 2015)

Yeah, I looked at the floor mounted ones, but I drive a manual and didn't want to risk it not fitting in the limited available space. 

As far as anchoring the tablet, I looked at magnet holders and thought about using 2 to hold the tablet (against the dash, over the CD player but high enough to still fiddle with the console if need be). I looked at the long arm windshield one, but it would be a huge hassle to take down and put back up when I go online again. I also already have a windshield suction cup holder for my phone, which I got for $5 and works great.

Also, the tablet is my Xmas gift from my grandmother and the only new tech I've gotten in two years (when I got my Samsung Note phone). No way the pax is touching it haha.


----------



## Uberduberdoo (Oct 22, 2015)

dcnewber said:


> Yeah, I looked at the floor mounted ones, but I drive a manual and didn't want to risk it not fitting in the limited available space.
> 
> As far as anchoring the tablet, I looked at magnet holders and thought about using 2 to hold the tablet (against the dash, over the CD player but high enough to still fiddle with the console if need be). I looked at the long arm windshield one, but it would be a huge hassle to take down and put back up when I go online again. I also already have a windshield suction cup holder for my phone, which I got for $5 and works great.
> 
> Also, the tablet is my Xmas gift from my grandmother and the only new tech I've gotten in two years (when I got my Samsung Note phone). No way the pax is touching it haha.


The long arm as I have, has spring loaded holding tabs. Very easy to put the tablet in and out, effortless, I actually leave the mount in place all the time, no need to unmount it from the windshield.


----------



## dcnewber (Nov 6, 2015)

ubreduberdoo said:


> The long arm as I have, has spring loaded holding tabs. Very easy to put the tablet in and out, effortless, I actually leave the mount in place all the time, no need to unmount it from the windshield.


I'm a little obsessive compulsive and the sight of that in my window on a day-to-day-not-driving-for-Uber basis would make me nuts. Also, I've already had my car broken into once recently, I'm not risking having something that says "I might have expensive tech in my car!" stuck on my windshield. :|


----------



## HotRodriguez75 (Oct 16, 2015)

I run a 7" Samsung tablet for Uber/Navigation. I use a magnetic CD mount. I used a window mount, which I learned is illegal where I live as it obstructs my view. And I thought it looked tacky. I like the CD mount as I can easily mount and unmount the tablet. It is out of the way and sort of blends in with the dash. 

I also have a magnetic vent phone mount. My phone is used for music and communication.

I personally think this is the ideal setup. The PAX usually ask...Wow, does Uber supply the tablet? Is that a iPad? This is first tablet I have seen in a Uber? Even for personal use, I would rather use a tablet for navigation as it easier to see and navigate. The only thing I am changing is the tablet itself. I am going with a iPad mini for stability and performance. The Samsung it quirky, requires restarts, looses GPS signal (no pings for 20 minutes, yes that has happened). 

Other than that, I do have two separate dash cams, which I highly recommend at least one. Outside recording all the time and Outside/Inside during those late night/morning Uber Confession sessions.


----------



## Crankcase (May 2, 2015)

I run uber on my iPhone but use my iPad mini (windshield mounted) for customer entertainment. Music vids, movies and such.


----------



## boredwithitall (Oct 12, 2015)

Samsung Tab 3 . 10" .. that extra is so worth it.


----------



## PaulSpeir (Nov 17, 2015)

I'm making the switch from driving a taxi to Uber/Lyft full time and am used to using a tablet in the cab for our dispatch app. I'm finding my phone, while large enough, is just not adequate. Probably more because I'm used to the larger screen and ease of use. So I'll be getting wifi hotspot on my phone and a tablet soon. FYI, tablets can be heavy and break down standard mounts over time. In the cabs we use heavy duty mounts -- like this one: http://www.arkon.com/product/TAB803-heavy-duty-tablet-mount.html

Yeah, it's bolted in, and yeah most are reluctant to screw something into your car...but it's the best bet for a good long-lived mount that's highly adjustable. IMO.


----------



## dcnewber (Nov 6, 2015)

Got my tablet (a Samsung Galaxy Tab S 10.5) in the mail over the weekend. Got it set up to run the Uber Partner app while I check the Rider app/play music/take calls on my phone. I'm using a dashboard suction cup mount that has managed to handle some serious speed humps and rough roads so far with no noticeable shaking. The only downside is that is a little hard to read the text when you get a ping with the forced orientation. Otherwise, its great.


----------



## Michael Zimmerman (Jan 10, 2016)

I may start driving for UberX in the near future (waiting for background to be completed). This is something I'm thinking about mounting in my Prius for my Galaxy 7.2 tablet. It's a WiFi and I was planning to increase my mobile data plan and use as a hot spot.


----------



## Uberduberdoo (Oct 22, 2015)

Michael Zimmerman said:


> I may start driving for UberX in the near future (waiting for background to be completed). This is something I'm thinking about mounting in my Prius for my Galaxy 7.2 tablet. It's a WiFi and I was planning to increase my mobile data plan and use as a hot spot.


You may be better off driving for lyft, Uber just lowered the rates country wide, NJ went from 1.10 per mile to .85 per mile. Lyft still at 1.10 per mile.... 1.10 is doable but .85 remains to be seen plus 25% fee with uber, up from 20% and lyft is 20%.. 200$ sign up bonus with lyft also.. use code clay888331


----------



## Zebbyz (Jan 19, 2016)

Skinny1 said:


> IPad mini 4, I got tired tethering so tmobile has a 5gb for $10 over 5 months.
> Its down due to account issues so I was glad to see my unlimited SIM from Verizon phone works just fine in the tablet also.
> Either way I like the tablet its quick.


Do you dash mount your iPad Mini ? I am thinking of getting one as the Uber and GPS unit in car.


----------



## Skinny1 (Sep 24, 2015)

Cup holder mount. Ikross


----------



## DavidF (Jun 28, 2016)

Steve B. said:


> Sometimes I use my 7" tablet to run the app while my phone charges and is used as a wifi hotspot for the tablet..... I do not like using the tablet at all!!!
> 
> Its way to big for one hand holding it and its very hard to click on the map to zoom in or out while driving.... I have given it many tries but prefer my 5.5" cell greatly over the tablet and I do not have the best eyes in the world
> 
> Ease of use my man, think ease of use!


I just bought an Amazon 7 inch tablet for $50. How does the Uber Partner app know where you are if it dosen't have its own GPS? Also, even though you didn't like holding it, did it still run the Uber Partner app good?


----------



## thegamerdad (Jul 6, 2016)

DavidF said:


> I just bought an Amazon 7 inch tablet for $50. How does the Uber Partner app know where you are if it dosen't have its own GPS? Also, even though you didn't like holding it, did it still run the Uber Partner app good?


The Amazon Fire tablets don't have GPS, so I'm fairly certain you won't be able to use it for the Uber partner app (that is assuming it is even available in the Fire store).


----------



## DavidF (Jun 28, 2016)

I saw a review where one person said they were playing Pokemon Go on it, which if that's true I'd assume using it in WiFi, it uses location services to see where you're at... I'll be getting it tomorrow so unless someone can confirm this, I'll let you all know for sure later.


----------



## uberist (Jul 14, 2016)

I use a samsung tab4 with 4G lte, I set up and downloaded an Internet phone/messaging program which gives you a new phone number and ability to use the tab as a phone.

The speaker function works fine but a blue tooth ear piece is really the ticket.

I used $3.00 worth of pipe fittings to modify a dash mount so this fits firmly in my cup holder and at the height I wanted, pax love and I love it because I can easily see if that stacked ping is a pool ride to be ignored.


----------



## UberZF (Apr 11, 2016)

Get an IBOLT, 
They have good custom options too (That I've installed)


----------



## DavidF (Jun 28, 2016)

Yeah, no go on the cheap $50 tablet. Returned it last week.


----------



## uberist (Jul 14, 2016)

This is what i use with my samsung cheap pvc pipe fittings slips in and out of my cup holder.
If any one is interested i will upload a series of photos showing how easy it is.


----------



## Mizan (Jan 5, 2016)

Yes Please, upload more photo of it!

Cheers mate!


----------

